# Anyone know who the guy on the Tazer is?? 😂😂⚡️⚡️



## rorhound (Aug 23, 2013)

*Anyone know who the guy on the Tazer is?? 😂😂⚡⚡*


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

Some poser wannabe


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I bet this will bring out a lot of the closet ebikers


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm, kind of looks like the guy on the left in this picture.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

McCaskill?


----------

